# What kind of games are you into?



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

*What kind of video games are you into?*

My favorite of all time is the metal gear solid series so as you can tell I'm into more story driven games. What about you? My top ten list of all time is
1. Metal gear solid series (can't decide which is the best)
2. The last of us
3. Bioshock games (the first being my fav)
4. The walking dead by telltale 
5. Batman arkham games (city>asylum>origins so far)
6. Mass effect trilogy (2>1>3 still love the third though)
7. The witcher trilogy
8. Metro 2033>last light
9. Dead space 2>1
10. Final fantasy series 
What's your guy's top ten?


----------



## Myrthe (Nov 17, 2013)

The final fantasy series is so cool! Lighting is really my type of hero .
I also like skyrim and Legend of Zelda.
And my sister gave me an old Super Nintendo Entertainmens System where I can play old time games (the first super mario and legend of zelda). It's so much fun! 
But I don't play enough games to make a top 10. I should make more time for gaming though, it's always so much fun..


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Myrthe said:


> The final fantasy series is so cool! Lighting is really my type of hero .
> I also like skyrim and Legend of Zelda.
> And my sister gave me an old Super Nintendo Entertainmens System where I can play old time games (the first super mario and legend of zelda). It's so much fun!
> But I don't play enough games to make a top 10. I should make more time for gaming though, it's always so much fun..


Have you played the old school final fantasy? Legend of Zelda is really cool btw! Can't wait for the new one coming to wii u, is the Super Nintendo all you have?


----------



## Myrthe (Nov 17, 2013)

Haven't played the old school final fantasy yet. But I want to >.<
And yeah, the new one looks really cool. I just have to buy a wii u first. T.T

And no, I also have a wii and a ps3, so I can't really complain.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

You can buy the old school final fantasy's on the online store for PS3 they're only $6 each, if you're into horror games definitely try out old school resident evil 1,2,3 and the first silent hill they're also $6 each. You won't regret it


----------



## Myrthe (Nov 17, 2013)

haha, I am really not the type of girl for a horror game. Slenderman already gave me nightmares T.T


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I guess if slender man gave you nightmares those games will put you in a psyche ward. Slender isn't that in my opinion btw.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

It's always hard for me to pick out my top ten game franchises, and they're always changing.

1. Demon's/Dark Souls (love this series; the gameplay, the characters, the monsters, the atmosphere, the story and lore, everything. If this franchise was a person, I'd marry him on the spot).

2. The Elder Scrolls (another amazing RPG series. The Dark Brotherhood questline in Oblivion was one of the most interesting series of quests in any RPG I've ever played).

3. Metal Gear Solid (probably one of the best stealth games I've played, and the story is great too [even if at times it's confusing as hell, especially in MGS2])

4. Pikmin (liked this series since I was 7 years old and the first game was released on the Gamecube. It's one of the most innovative games I've ever played, I really wish there were more Pikmin games in the series).

5. Silent Hill (first three games were amazing, the forth game was great too, but that's when things started to go downhill imo. The first SH is still my favourite survival horror game of all time).

6. Pokemon (yeah, couldn't make this list without Pokemon, it was basically the very first game I've ever played and I still buy the games to this day).

7. Mass Effect (honorable mention also goes to Dragon Age, but I think I much prefer Bioware's sci-fi trilogy. It's a nice change of pace to the usual medival/fantasy setting most RPGs take place in),

8. Batman Arkham (most games based on comic heroes tend to be pretty sub-par; the Batman games are some of the few that aren't. Being a Batman fan already, I'm biased, but these games are a load of fun),

9. Bioshock (great story, great atmosphere, beautiful landscapes, especially in Infinite. Not much more else to say really).

10. Portal (I don't usually play puzzle games, but I love the two Portal games. GlaDos also happens to be one of my favourite video game characters, the stuff she says is hilarious. Love that dark sense of humour these games have).

Honorable mentions: Dishonored, Borderlands, The Witcher, Fire Emblem, Resident Evil, GTA, God of War, Spyro the Dragon (original trilogy), Danganronpa, Fallout, Shin Megami Tensei, a million others.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Salvador Dali said:


> It's always hard for me to pick out my top ten game franchises, and they're always changing.
> 
> 1. Demon's/Dark Souls (love this series; the gameplay, the characters, the monsters, the atmosphere, the story and lore, everything. If this franchise was a person, I'd marry him on the spot).
> 
> ...


You have a pretty good taste, that's pretty much the same as me. My most anticipated game for next year is MGSV, that game will without a doubt be the greatest of all time imo and I'm glad someone finally brings up demons souls when they talk about a souls game, it created the series yet it's so underrated.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Video game related top 10 list, eh? I can't resist thee...


1. Hotline Miami
2. Deus Ex: Human Revolution
3. Mass Effect 2
4. Bioshock (1&2)
5. L.A. Noire
6. Red Dead: Redemption
7. SSX
8. Batman: Arkham City
9. Max Payne 3
10. Battlefield: Bad Company 2


Special Mentions: Skyrim, Fable 2, Splinter Cell: Blacklist, Rainbow Six: Vegas 1&2, Blur, Halo: Reach, GTA IV, GTA V, Shadows of the Damned, Far Cry 3, South Park: TSOT, Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive...

^ I know, technically it's a top 11. This top 11 are only my top 11 of 7th generation. I can barely even remember the games I played 6th gen and below, but if I included them, this list would be much different. Meh, I'll make a 6th gen list too:


1.) Ratchet and Clank (2&3)
2. Simpsons: Hit and Run
3.) Sly Cooper 1 (&2, I think)
4.) Downhill Domination
5.) Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
6.) SSX Tricky
7.) Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
8.) Need For Speed: Underground 2
9.) Disney's Extreme Skate Adventure
10.) Viewtiful Joe


Special Mentions: Kingdom Hearts, Midnight Club: Dub Edition 3, Tony Hawk: Pro Skater 2, WWE Smackdown Vs Raw (1&2), X-Men Legends 2, Spiderman 2, WWE Here Comes The Pain, Prince Of Persia, The Bigs 1&2, SpongeBob Battle for Bikini Bottom,...



I could go on and on and there are so many games I've yet to play, my backlog is tremendous. I like pretty much any kind of game, as long as it's good.

Edit: Also, great taste OP. Your list is very agreeable, especially in regards to the order of games within a franchise.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Zone said:


> Video game related top 10 list, eh? I can't resist thee...
> 
> 1. Hotline Miami
> 2. Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> ...


I agree with the games you put down as well especially with deus ex hr that game is easily on the top 5 list for the most underrated games of all time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Remember when Guitar Hero was a thing? That was kinda fun for a while. Until you realized how stupid it was.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Zone said:


> Remember when Guitar Hero was a thing? That was kinda fun for a while. Until you realized how stupid it was.


Haha, yeah I was all over that but now...yeeeah..


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Number 1 is easy for me, but I'm not 100% on the rest.
1. MGS series ( 3 > 1 > 4 > 2 > PeaceWalker)
2. Mass Effect series ( 2 > 3 > 1)
3. Halo Series ( 3 > 2 > Reach > 1 > 4 > ODST)
4. Gears of War series ( 2 > 3 > 1 >>>>>>> Judgment)
5. Pokemon series
6. Super Smash Bros. series
7. Left 4 Dead series
8. Ninja Gaiden (Xbox) series ( Excluding 3)
9. Assassin's Creed series ( 2 > Brotherhood > Revelations > 4 > 1 > 3) 
10. My guilty pleasure Dynasty Warriors series

Honorable Mentions:
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Tekken series
Mortal Kombat series
Dead or Alive series
Mario Kart series
Portal series
GTA series
Several Sports Games (Madden, NBA 2K, Fifa, Tiger Woods)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zone said:


> Remember when Guitar Hero was a thing? That was kinda fun for a while. Until you realized how stupid it was.


It's insane how popular it was. Even people who never played video games before played guitar hero.

I'm probably the only person in North America who never even played a guitar hero game.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I have Steam (though I haven't been on it much this year, I played PC games a lot more in the 90s), Sega, Sony and Microsoft consoles but most of my favourite games are Nintendo's games.
> 
> I'll try making a top 10 or 15 list, I think I've already posted one on here anyway.
> 
> ...


Cool list man, metal gear solid 2 is what got me into gaming in second grade.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's insane how popular it was. Even people who never played video games before played guitar hero.
> 
> I'm probably the only person in North America who never even played a guitar hero game.


You're not missing out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

GGTFM said:


> You're not missing out.


haha! No doubt. Wasn't really my thing. The only close thing to guitar hero i tried were these missions in GTA: san andreas, when you had to time the button press to make the car bounce to the beat lol.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I've been gaming since the early/mid 90s and know all about the Metal Gear series, yet I've never played through one myself. The HD Collection was on sale for $15 recently and I considered getting it since I've had leftover money on PSN for a long time and it comes with five games, but I didn't get it. Stealth is one of the game genres I don't like though (nothing against it, I just never enjoy them myself).


You should really try them out, if you're into games with unforgettable characters, amazing memorable story, and challenging gameplay that literally makes you think out the box then you'll love this series.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Far Cry 3 is probably my favorite video game ever, besides the FIFA games.


----------



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

music071 said:


> franchises like mario, zelda, pokemon, etc.


I take YOURE a huge nintendo fan? I can't wait for zelda wii u next year!


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

beyond 2 souls is like my favorite game forever and alwaysss.
i also love zelda, and the persona series. 
but some of my favorites are childish games like pokemon, harvest moon and animal crossing c:


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Honestly I'm too lazy to list them all. I have just played too many.

Rn I have been mostly into League of Legends.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I like story heavy games, so...

1. The Last of Us
2. Ninja Theory games (yes, even DmC)
3. Bioshock
4. Planescape Torment
5. Most Bioware games (not a fan of DA2 or ME3)
6. Silent Hill 2
7. Smaller titles like Child of Light, Stanley Parable, Brothers A Tale of Two Sons, Bastion etc.
8. Every Final Fantasy after 3 (the real 3, not 6) with the exception of 8.
9. Personaaaaaaaaa~~~~
10. Metro series

Deadly Premonition is my all time favourite though. I'm a huge Twin Peaks fan, so that gives the game massive bonus points ^-^


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

electra cute said:


> beyond 2 souls is like my favorite game forever and alwaysss.
> i also love zelda, and the persona series.
> but some of my favorites are childish games like pokemon, harvest moon and animal crossing c:


I love beyond two souls, my sister actually got me into that and heavy rain they're really great and underrated games.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Sprocketjam said:


> I like story heavy games, so...
> 
> 1. The Last of Us
> 2. Ninja Theory games (yes, even DmC)
> ...


Since you're into story games (same here) have you tried the metal gear games? They really are amazing games you shouldn't miss out on.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> Honestly I'm too lazy to list them all. I have just played too many.
> 
> Rn I have been mostly into League of Legends.


I take it YOURE more of a pc gamer? What exclusives would you recommend, i plan on getting a pc in a few months mainly for the exclusives.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> I take it YOURE more of a pc gamer? What exclusives would you recommend, i plan on getting a pc in a few months mainly for the exclusives.


I mean there's probably a billion PC exclusives I don't play. Some of the games I like started out as exclusives and then went to the consoles. Any of the Half-Life games are worth playing. The Witcher and the Witcher 2 are both good. However, its hard for beginners to get into the first Witcher. It doesn't have the greatest gameplay and its a little clunky. I liked it for the atmosphere and the characters. The Portal games are both good. Diablo I have heard is a good. Anything from Blizzard is pretty popular.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Eh a lot :3 

1. The Kingdom Hearts series
2. The Final Fantasy Series
3. The Elder Scrolls series
4. Read Dead Redemption
5. L.A. Noire
6. GTA San Andreas and GTA 5
7. Silent Hill
8. The Dragon Age series
9. The Assassin's Creed series
10. Bioshock series
11. Infamous series
......and more


And a lot of strategy computer games like Total War, Civilization, and Middle Earth :3


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

ThisGirl15 said:


> Eh a lot :3
> 
> 1. The Kingdom Hearts series
> 2. The Final Fantasy Series
> ...


I'm not a fan of the elder scrolls games, you see, to be into more open world RPGs have you tried deus ex human revolution and Ni no kuni wrath of the white witch? They're really amazing and very underrated.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I like multiplayer rts games. Fun to be competitive.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> Since you're into story games (same here) have you tried the metal gear games? They really are amazing games you shouldn't miss out on.


Sort of, but not really. I've played the beginning of MGS1 and the beginning of MGS3. Couldn't get into them, but I also didn't really give them a chance.

MGS5 looks amazing though and now I really want to play the series, but I only have a PS4 and PC. I could emulate the others, but I have no way of playing MGS4 unless they port it... so that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Arpgs
Turn based rpgs
Rpgs
FPS
SHMUPs
Fighting games
Beat em Ups
Racing games
I also Kind of like old light gun games.

I Mostly play retro games these days. New games just go way over my head. Not even interested anymore.


----------



## Dalglish7 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm all over Alien Isolation at the minute its quality


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Sprocketjam said:


> Sort of, but not really. I've played the beginning of MGS1 and the beginning of MGS3. Couldn't get into them, but I also didn't really give them a chance.
> 
> MGS5 looks amazing though and now I really want to play the series, but I only have a PS4 and PC. I could emulate the others, but I have no way of playing MGS4 unless they port it... so that's what I'm waiting for.


The series requires patience and an open mind to get into it, if you do decide to you should play them in order of release and you can rent MGS4 on ps now for ps4. Don't be one of those people that start with MGSV, if you do you'll be so lost in what's happening you'll most likely end up hating the game.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Dalglish7 said:


> I'm all over Alien Isolation at the minute its quality


I'm a huge alien fan I can't wait for that game, it looks amazing.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm more into games like GTA5, Watchdogs, Assassin's Creed, and devil may cry. Also love the Sims 3.

I kind of like the Final Fantasy 13 series, Kingdom Hearts, bayonetta, and dynasty warriors/warriors orochi series.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm more into games like GTA5, Watchdogs, Assassin's Creed, and devil may cry. Also love the Sims 3.
> 
> I kind of like the Final Fantasy 13 series, Kingdom Hearts, bayonetta, and dynasty warriors/warriors orochi series.


Have you ever played the old school final fantasy?


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> You should really try them out, if you're into games with unforgettable characters, amazing memorable story, and challenging gameplay that literally makes you think out the box then you'll love this series.


Part of me wants to try the series but I'm really bad at stealth games so I'd maybe give up on them.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

GGTFM said:


> Have you ever played the old school final fantasy?


I've played Final Fantasy tactics (for game boy) and the beginning part of the one when the girl was dancing and singing as a pop star (I think it was yuna?). Didn't get to finish because I think we had lost it.


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm a video game journalist so I play all types for the most part.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

gamerkid72 said:


> I'm a video game journalist so I play all types for the most part.


What company do your work for?


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> What company do your work for?


RestartReplay.com


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

I am mostly into RPG, hack and slash, and action-adventure games.

Great examples would be:
- Warcraft
- Final Fantasy
- Starcraft
- Diablo
- Metroid
- Devil May Cry
- Dark Souls
- Zelda 

I also sort of like shooter games too, but my taste for them has kind of worn out. My second favorite game of all time will always be Doom because it set the placement for future shooter games to come, and were inspired by Doom. I also like others such as Halo and even Metroid Prime, since it implemented first person shooter elements and surprisingly it worked extremely well. Just recently I got into the new game Destiny, very unique game since it has MMO and FPS elements together.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> I've played Final Fantasy tactics (for game boy) and the beginning part of the one when the girl was dancing and singing as a pop star (I think it was yuna?). Didn't get to finish because I think we had lost it.


If you have a PS3 you can get FF 7, 8, and 9 digitally for $6 or 10 each and they're all the best in the series in my opinion.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm into Flight Simulation and The Sims 1 & 2, mainly. But I don't mind, sometimes, playing other games, too. Specially those ol'-fashioned "vintage" titles, that had me playing for hours and days, without ever getting bored.
Here's the list of these games:

1)Metal Gear Solid 1 & 2
2)Silent Hill from 1 to The Room
3)Resident Evil: from 1 to 3 ONLY (gimme the 'ol-fashioned "obsolete" Resident Evil series anytime. Capcom screwed and made me lose interest in the franchise since they put out RE 4)
4)Hitman
5)Doom (DOS, Win 95), Doom 64 and Doom 3
6)Grand Theft Auto 3, Vice City and San Andreas
7)Manhunt 1 & 2
8)Postal 2 & 3


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> I'm into Flight Simulation and The Sims 1 & 2, mainly. But I don't mind, sometimes, playing other games, too. Specially those ol'-fashioned "vintage" titles, that had me playing for hours and days, without ever getting bored.
> Here's the list of these games:
> 
> 1)Metal Gear Solid 1 & 2
> ...


I think we're undoubtedly in the minority when it comes to not liking RE 4, I honestly don't see how people don't think it ruined the series. The last good RE game was Code Veronica, you should check it out if you haven't. I also always liked silent hill more but I still love RE though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i'll list my top ten(rough) instead of genre.

1-System Shock 2
2-Morrowind
3-Stalker: shadow of chernobyl
4-Stalker: Call of pripyat
5-Diablo 2
6-Path of Exile
7-Eve Online
8-Baldur's Gate 2
9-Super Metroid
10-Final Fantasy Tactics



EmyMax said:


> 3)Resident Evil: from 1 to 3 ONLY (gimme the 'ol-fashioned "obsolete" Resident Evil series anytime. Capcom screwed and made me lose interest in the franchise since they put out RE 4)


Resident Evil 4 was garbage.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Open World and FPS games are my fave I would say. Arcade racers also but you dont really get many of them now (well on the PC) all seem to be about simulation)
I'm just counting the days 'till Far Cry 4 is out!


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> I think we're undoubtedly in the minority when it comes to not liking RE 4, I honestly don't see how people don't think it ruined the series. The last good RE game was Code Veronica, you should check it out if you haven't. I also always liked silent hill more but I still love RE though.


Code Veronica was on par with RE 2 and 3.
I did play it back when I had a Dreamcast. And I also enjoyed it very much.
To me, Resident Evil was all Raccoon City.....the haunted streets, the creepy police station, the sewerages, Nemesis stalking you in the streets, and that persistent sense of terror....not knowing what could had happened once you resolved a puzzle, turned a corner, or unlocked a secret passage.
RE 4 was all but just mindless "open-world" fire, hiding, and fighting giant monsters 'ala Godzilla, and mindless intricated stories that didn't seem to correlate to the original franchise at all. And with absolutely no sense of terror at all, too. It was like playing a nasty version of Alice In Wonderland. And here's the reason why I also don't like any new games at all.
The focus is just way too much on the graphics, in the all "open-world" action/multiplayer experience (shooting, hiding, fighting) these days, and less in the storyline.
I like to play. But a game has to inspire me with its storyline, too. And not just shoot at random objects, resolving clueless puzzles, and stuff like that. 
I would certainly prefer playing cards games like Solitaire or Forty Thieves, if I want to resolve certain clueless puzzles, then. Without having to throw moneys on a new console, every year, or change computer hardware every 3 months. :b 
As for Silent Hill, it is another one of my favorite franchise. Not on par with Resident Evil, of course, but still. I like it very much. Mainly for its psychological-thriller feeling. My top favorites of the series are SH 2 and The Room.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Guess i'll list my top ten(rough) instead of genre.
> 
> 1-System Shock 2
> 2-Morrowind
> ...


They should reissue it with this title: "The Nasty Dream Of Alice In Wonderland" :yes:b


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> Code Veronica was on par with RE 2 and 3.
> I did play it back when I had a Dreamcast. And I also enjoyed it very much.
> To me, Resident Evil was all Raccoon City.....the haunted streets, the creepy police station, the sewerages, Nemesis stalking you in the streets, and that persistent sense of terror....not knowing what could had happened once you resolved a puzzle, turned a corner, or unlocked a secret passage.
> RE 4 was all but just mindless "open-world" fire, hiding, and fighting giant monsters 'ala Godzilla, and mindless intricated stories that didn't seem to correlate to the original franchise at all. And with absolutely no sense of terror at all, too. It was like playing a nasty version of Alice In Wonderland. And here's the reason why I also don't like any new games at all.
> ...


There's a lot of games out there with great stories but they do get overshadowed by mindless shooters nowadays, I agree 100% with you on RE4 but at least it seems that with the evil within shinji is going back to his roots. And if you're looking for a great storyline you should definitely check out the metal gear solid series, imo it has the best complex story, the most memorable/best/unforgettable characters, and the best in depth gameplay you'll ever see in a video game.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> There's a lot of games out there with great stories but they do get overshadowed by mindless shooters nowadays, I agree 100% with you on RE4 but at least it seems that with the evil within shinji is going back to his roots. And if you're looking for a great storyline you should definitely check out the metal gear solid series, imo it has the best complex story, the most memorable/best/unforgettable characters, and the best in depth gameplay you'll ever see in a video game.


I hope they do. But it won't change my opinions on Resident Evil 1-2 and 3. They're still great games, even if they're "too obsolete" now. And there's a reason why on Amazon, and everywhere else, such as Ebay and other retailers, brand new copies of these games, for the PC, costs anywhere from $100 to $150 or even more $. They're just classics.......almost a collector's dream now.
I still keep my original US-imported copies very safe.....all in MINT condition, along with their respective game soundtracks, that I imported from Japan. And they won't ever get put on sale. I just love them.
Metal Gear Solid is another series, like Silent Hill or Final Fantasy, that never gets ruined or filled with random nonsense stories and stuff. It always gets its astonishing graphics improvement treatment and new features, too, but is always faithful to its original roots. It's just a series that never cease to amaze and be prominent and glorious as it is, in the game industry.
Can't remember how many times I cried during the death of Sniper Wolf, there, in the snow, before switching discs and entering the underground base, in the first game. Or when Vulcan Raven dies, and there's this particular "sad" tune playing in the background, each time you enter and exit the underground stockage facility, or when Otacon's sister dies, and Otacon tells all his childhood story, in MGS 2, or when Big Boss dies at the end of MGS 3. 
Man, these are what I call games. 
Too bad I can't play neither chapter 3 nor 4 on my PC. I would had really loved to have them on my PC. Specially chapter 3.
I'm just not too keen about consoles these days. I just lost overall interest in them. Ever since I sold my PS2 (the best console ever made that I owned, after the N64), I have never looked back.
It's that with my computers, I can do almost anything. But with a console, beside playing movies and games, I can't really do much more. It would be just sitting there, gathering dust, after awhile, for sure.
I really hope someday they will release a special collector's boxset of all Metal Gear games for the PC. I would buy it in no time.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> There's a lot of games out there with great stories but they do get overshadowed by mindless shooters nowadays, I agree 100% with you on RE4 but at least it seems that with the evil within shinji is going back to his roots. And if you're looking for a great storyline you should definitely check out the metal gear solid series, imo it has the best complex story, the most memorable/best/unforgettable characters, and the best in depth gameplay you'll ever see in a video game.







Here's that tune I was referring to.....it plays right after killing Vulcan Raven in the underground stockage, in MGS 1. 
It has such a sense of "hollowness" in it. Needless to say that also the MGS series has had beautiful soundtracks to accompany the gameplay.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

EmyMax said:


> I hope they do. But it won't change my opinions on Resident Evil 1-2 and 3. They're still great games, even if they're "too obsolete" now. And there's a reason why on Amazon, and everywhere else, such as Ebay and other retailers, brand new copies of these games, for the PC, costs anywhere from $100 to $150 or even more $. They're just classics.......almost a collector's dream now.
> I still keep my original US-imported copies very safe.....all in MINT condition, along with their respective game soundtracks, that I imported from Japan. And they won't ever get put on sale. I just love them.
> Metal Gear Solid is another series, like Silent Hill or Final Fantasy, that never gets ruined or filled with random nonsense stories and stuff. It always gets its astonishing graphics improvement treatment and new features, too, but is always faithful to its original roots. It's just a series that never cease to amaze and be prominent and glorious as it is, in the game industry.
> Can't remember how many times I cried during the death of Sniper Wolf, there, in the snow, before switching discs and entering the underground base, in the first game. Or when Vulcan Raven dies, and there's this particular "sad" tune playing in the background, each time you enter and exit the underground stockage facility, or when Otacon's sister dies, and Otacon tells all his childhood story, in MGS 2, or when Big Boss dies at the end of MGS 3.
> ...


Damn straight man, couldn't have said it better myself. You're right those are TRUE games, hell even back in the day with shooters like quake, doom, and duke nukem weren't over blown and as for resident evil you're 100% on point, I really hope RE revelations 2 brings the series back to its roots. I disagree with you on consoles though, you're really missing out on a lot of great exclusives PS3 wise but I do see your point, but yeah 7th gen of gaming wasn't really diverse as it was before unfortunately, it was mainly all about shooters which is very dissapointing. I also wish they made a mgs collection for pc so no one misses out on the masterpieces that were MGS4 and MGS3!!


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> Damn straight man, couldn't have said it better myself. You're right those are TRUE games, hell even back in the day with shooters like quake, doom, and duke nukem weren't over blown and as for resident evil you're 100% on point, I really hope RE revelations 2 brings the series back to its roots. I disagree with you on consoles though, you're really missing out on a lot of great exclusives PS3 wise but I do see your point, but yeah 7th gen of gaming wasn't really diverse as it was before unfortunately, it was mainly all about shooters which is very dissapointing. I also wish they made a mgs collection for pc so no one misses out on the masterpieces that were MGS4 and MGS3!!


 Metal Gear Solid is simply a gorgeous outstanding cinematic-gaming experience. And I do look forward to see the entire collection of PlayStation games coming out on the PC, in the future. Or at least an emulator that will work correctly, without many glitches. 
I tried once playing MGS 3 on my PC, but the game was simply unplayable. And I have pretty good PC hardware (I run FSX, a very high resource demanding game, so to speak, along with HD textures and addons of all kind, with great stable FPS). It's just that these PS2 emulators are simply not that stable, ready, yet. And it will probably take many more years of development, before they will finally work correctly. 
Meantime, I'll wait and see if a collector's boxset for the PC will ever come out.....*fingers crossed* :yes
As for consoles, well. It's not that I don't like consoles at all. Or have anything bad against them.
But, you know. Having invested so much moneys on my PC hardware, and coolers, great processor and GPU, I feel that besides only those few series of games I'm really interested in playing, I would not use it that much. That's all.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

I don't know. I'm beginning to get the feeling that my body is telling me it's time to give up videogames due to motion sickness. But I'm hanging in there.

I recently found out about Shantae: Risky's Revenge on pc. So I played it a while ago and absolutely loved it. Loved it so much that I dug up the original Shantae and am playing that again in anticipation of Shantae: Half-Genie Hero, which hopefully will come out on Playstation 4. Guaranteed sale.

Anyway, I think my favorite series of all time other than Mass Effect 1 and 2 is Tomb Raider. Not really sure why. I've played Tomb Raider 1-5 and all the addon packs backwards and frontwards. Was trying to beat them all just to say I did, but the OCD in me needs to _beat them_ chronologically. So for anybody who knows the series, you can probably guess I'm stuck at Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness. The game isn't even that bad, it's just the horrible controls that make the game bad.

I have played a bit of Tomb Raider Legend, which seems too much like an action shooter for me but......... Then Tomb Raider Anniversary; this game is very fun. I had to stop myself in the middle of the Colosseum. Played a little bit of Tomb Raider Underworld, which is another cool one. All of these I play on PC. As well as Tomb Raider 2013 on PC and Playstation 4, and Tomb Raider and the Guardian of Light on PC which I have yet to play at all.

Now I hear a rumor they're coming out with yet another one. :eyes


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> I don't know. I'm beginning to get the feeling that my body is telling me it's time to give up videogames due to motion sickness. But I'm hanging in there.
> 
> I recently found out about Shantae: Risky's Revenge on pc. So I played it a while ago and absolutely loved it. Loved it so much that I dug up the original Shantae and am playing that again in anticipation of Shantae: Half-Genie Hero, which hopefully will come out on Playstation 4. Guaranteed sale.
> 
> ...


Dayumn son. How do you feel about the uncharted series?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

My list isn't a countdown, just the ones I old closest to my heart.

*1.*Pokemon (Love the locations, exploring, battling, and collecting the creatures. The games have so much variety.)

*2.*Tekken (Very addictive, great controls, a lot of combos to remember however, and I love the characters back stories. Almost forgot, BEST MUSIC SOUNDTRACK'S EVER!!!)

*3.*Mario Party (Very competitive, colorful, vibrant, and a lot of fun. The mini-games were my favorite part.)

*4.*Mass Effect (3's multiplayer was one of the best multiplayers ever, the story to the trilogy is beautiful, deep, and epic, gay romance options, and the attacks and moves like the biotic charge, nova, biotic slash etc. are beautiful, strong, and fun to use.)

*5.*Borderlands (Hilarious, so many cool guns, cool characters, cool enemies to kill, fun playable characters, and the land of Pandora is extraordinary and I love exploring it. Plus the animation/art style's unique and admirable.)

*6.*Left 4 Dead (Addictive, love the special zombies and the witch, high quality mulitplayer action, Ellis is hilarious, and it's scary.)

*7.*Halo (One of the best multiplayers as well, the war games were incredibly fun, story is well written in the campaign, guns are cool but I wish they could hold more ammo, game-play never gets old, and the settings are gorgeous especially outer space. What was the point of the second disc in Halo 4 anyway?:huh)

*8.*Mortal Kombat (Love the blood and gore, 9's controls are great and it's beginner friendly, addictive, nice story, and the characters have some of the best designs I've ever, it's comedic, the fatalities [especially Mileena and Bo Rai Cho] are epic, and I love Rain :b)

*9.*Sonic (I love going fast XD, Sonic has a great personality, though Knuckles is my favorite, also the enviornments look spectacular, the music is cool, Eggman's fun to piss off XD, and the chao's are such cutie-booties :um...ok moving on. XD)

*10.*Spongebob Squarepants (The video games were underrated :/, but the enviornments were fun, very creative, epically humorous, addictive gameplay, and smartly desgined. [I'm mostly talking about what Heavy Iron Studios made])

Honorable mentions; Roller Coaster Tycoon, The Fairly Odd Parents, Dead Island, Dead Space, Batman Arkham Series, Soul, Super Smash Bros, Kirby, Super Mario, Mario Kart, Spyro (not Skylanders), Crash Bandicoot, and WWE.

I'm into any game but mostly action.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> Dayumn son. How do you feel about the uncharted series?


I heard a long time ago that it's like a male version of Tomb Raider. I haven't played it yet. I have an impressive backlog going on as it is.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Since everyone started making lists in this thread... I'll do one as well. Here is what I consider the 10 best *RPGs* ever (my favorite genre):

1. Planescape: Torment
2. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
3. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II - The Sith Lords
4. Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
5. Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn
6. Jade Empire
7. Final Fantasy VII
8. Mass Effect
9. Dragon Age: Origins
10. Fallout


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> I heard a long time ago that it's like a male version of Tomb Raider. I haven't played it yet. I have an impressive backlog going on as it is.


I doubt you won't like it considering your love for the tomb raider series, you should really check them out. And I don't really think of them as male versions of the tomb raider games I think of them as Indiana jones video games.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Since everyone started making lists in this thread... I'll do one as well. Here is what I consider the 10 best *RPGs* ever (my favorite genre):
> 
> 1. Planescape: Torment
> 2. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
> ...


I've always wanted to play star wats KOTR and as a HUGE Star Wars fan I feel like I'm missing out, the mass effect series is a love letter to any sci if fan it really is the perfect sci-fi game imo. Dragon age origins truly is one of the best RPGs of all time and i feel it's very under appreciated, IMO I think Skyrim is the most overrated game of all time and don't really consider it an RPG.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> I don't know. I'm beginning to get the feeling that my body is telling me it's time to give up videogames due to motion sickness. But I'm hanging in there.
> 
> I recently found out about Shantae: Risky's Revenge on pc. So I played it a while ago and absolutely loved it. Loved it so much that I dug up the original Shantae and am playing that again in anticipation of Shantae: Half-Genie Hero, which hopefully will come out on Playstation 4. Guaranteed sale.
> 
> ...


Motion sickness is what I got the very first time I played Doom 64 and 007 Goldeneye (another timeless classic), back in 1999.
But I got used to first person shooter-action games induced-motion, and ever since I don't experience it that much. 
Only bad 3D movies give me that now, though. But I don't care that much about 3D movies, anyway. So it's not a real problem for me. 
I suggest taking your time, do breaks every 30 minutes or so, and drink plenty of water or Soda or Schweppes (if you like them), and enjoy the games. 
You're gonna overcome this problem, trust me.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

1) Games where you can pwn scrubs.. 
2) Games where you can pwn scrubs..
3) Games where you have to think strategicly to win without being to dependent on specifik patterns in terms of unbalanced strat-games
4) More scrub pwning.
5) Your mom
6) Teamwork games for the lols.. (Needs to have FF on or else it's boring ;D ... talking about FF in general.. Not just FF in FPS)


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Znuffle said:


> 1) Games where you can pwn scrubs..
> 2) Games where you can pwn scrubs..
> 3) Games where you have to think strategicly to win without being to dependent on specifik patterns in terms of unbalanced strat-games
> 4) More scrub pwning.
> ...


Haha "Your mom" xD


----------



## Dalglish7 (Oct 18, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> I'm a huge alien fan I can't wait for that game, it looks amazing.


Trust me mate its the game us Alien fans have been waiting for!


----------



## Dalglish7 (Oct 18, 2014)

On the subject of games everyone should boycott the new Boderlands game remember what Gearbox did with Aliens Colonial Marines I will never buy another of their game's ever.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Dalglish7 said:


> On the subject of games everyone should boycott the new Boderlands game remember what Gearbox did with Aliens Colonial Marines I will never buy another of their game's ever.


Agreed, borderlands the pre-sequel should've/could've been dlc.


----------



## Dalglish7 (Oct 18, 2014)

ya I wouldnt buy another borderlands game ever since it was discovered that Gearbox put the money they got for Colonial Marines into Boderlands 2 what a pack of ****s


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Last game I really played was DkS2 which was quite a let down from it's predecessor, por shame!


----------



## j1nxx (Oct 30, 2014)

I love gaming on the pc. I never really found comfort on a console so I startee on the PC and I loved it. I play games such as

Team fortress 2
Runescape
G mod
Minecraft
Feed the beast
Counter strike global offensive
Dota 2
Blacklight retribution
Nosgoth

If you have a steam account and a Skype and you wish to play some of these games with me then send me a pm and we can chat about it


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Black ops 2 <3


----------



## Phosus (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm into a lot of different games, but my absolute favorites gotta' be:
1. Terraria
2.Team Fortress 2
3. Robocraft <----(very cool indie-game, it's free2play too)
4. Skyrim
5. Garry's mod
6. Saints row: the third
7. Saints row IV
8. Counter-strike: Global offensive


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My go to game has been kim kardashian hollywood for a few months now


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> My go to game has been kim kardashian hollywood for a few months now


You should delete it and download chrono trigger. xD


----------



## elliott134 (Nov 1, 2014)

Outlast
Slender: The Arrival
Five Nights At Freddy's (and the sequel when it's released)
The Forest
Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness (am I the only person who loved this game?!)

When I was a kid, I adored 'Toontown' - don't really play it anymore.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

I really only play Nintendo games, and my all time favorites are Zelda and Pokémon. The only non-Nintendo game I've ever loved just as much is Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts, Mass Effect, Devil May Cry, Assassin's Creed, Destiny, The Sims, Beyond Two Souls, Final Fantasy, GTA etc.



elliott134 said:


> Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness (am I the only person who loved this game?!)


I did, even though most people hate it. :b It was hilarious when Lara would fall to her death. :lol


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Mostly MMOs, some ARPG, very seldom MOBAs.

World of Warcraft
Dota (the WC3 Dota)
Diablo III
Heroes of the Storm

^ Some games I like/have liked.Yeah I know, Blizz fanboy, I also like non-Blizz games like Telltale's TWD and ubisoft's AC and more, but they're games you play once and finish, they have little repeatable content


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Zelda, GTA, Pokemon, sly cooper, Mario, uncharted, tomb raider, assassins creed, batman arkham series, spyro (ps1 trio), and more I can't think of right now


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Mm hm.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Rpg and action rpg/adventure games mostly.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I like pretty much everything. 
But if I had to make a list it'd be like this, in no particular order: 

1. Earth Defense Force
2. Gears of War
3. Pokemon
4. Ratchet & Clank
5. Oddworld Stranger's Wrath
6. Half-Life
7. Kingdom Hearts
8. Pikmin
9. Timesplitters
10. Tekken

Mario Kart, Psychonauts, Mirror's Edge & Bioshock get honorable mentions, I'm probably forgetting something


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mostly action/adventure games, shooters, stealth, tactical games and sometimes rpgs:
Some of my favorites:

Batman Arkham Asylum
God of War
Uncharted series
XCOM
Fallout 3
Mass Effect 1
Bioshock


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I go for games that are challenging, have complex yet not obtuse mechanics, and preferably combine that with a decent presentation. Story is not that important to me these days. So I like strategy, RPG, Strategy-RPG and twitch games that have some kind of customization that makes an impact on gameplay. And it has to be challenging, or I probably won't get invested.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

RPGs, stealth, shooters and Action/adventure games. Not really a fan of online/multiplayer ones. On a random note I don't like games involving robots.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

FPS, RPGs, Adventure, Sandbox, sometimes platformers. I don't mind stealth games either so long as it's done right.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I play anything from bejeweled to dwarf fortress so It's easier to name the games I don't play, Mainly being: Racing games, MMOs,MOBAs or really any purely competition based games, Multilayer first person shooters ( I still play single player and local multilayer based ones), sports games, and "simulation games". That is games like train simulator and elite dangerous Which are so absolutely boring and drawn out I can't think of the faintest reason why anyone finds them even remotely fun.
Anything else is free rein.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

resident evil games played re 1 remake, re code veronica x,re 4 ,re5,re6 .4 being my favourite. love the new revelations games both were very good. i also played the evil within didnt like it at first but once got in to it really liked it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I love RPGs more than anything. Especially one's where I can create a character and have speech options and ****. Things that just make it all the more immersive. Turn based combat is great as well. I like games with a lot of humor. I love survival horror but the horror genre in general is really hard to nail so I've only played like a few good ones. I'm not a big fan of shooters, and I almost hate side-scrolling platformers. 

Some of my favorite games are Psychonauts, Earthbound, Mother 3, Silent Hill 2, Phoenix Wright series, Katamari Damacy/Forever, Rhythm Heaven, Persona 4, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Dragon Age: Origins, Red Dead Redemption, Animal Crossing, and Fallout 3.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

JRPG to exercise my mind, I love strategy and puzzles.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

castlevania/megaman final fantasy, diablo series

currently playing final fantasy 14 and diablo 3 on ps3


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

These days I like games with lots of exploration. So GTA & clones and TES & clones and sometimes those indie wander-around-a-lot games, like Yume Nikki or Knytt. I also like multiplayer FPS games like TF2 and Halo PC/CE for something actually challenging. Also racing games sometimes.


----------

